# Boardwax / Handlewax Sale



## Dave Martell

I needed some boardwax for myself but it's not something that I can just do for one jar so I made up a big batch and decided to sell the extras. I'm offering them here only _(not available in our store)_.


100% Pure Beeswax & Food Grade Mineral Oil Mix
This "cutting board & knife handle wax" is a custom blend of 100% pure beeswax (purchased from local Amish folks here in PA) and food grade mineral oil. It's made by us so we know exactly what's in the mix - no additives - just beeswax and mineral oil.











Uses
Wood cutting boards/butcher blocks, wood bowls, wooden utensils, knife blocks, wood knife racks, & knife handles. This wax works especially well on Japanese ho wood handles and sayas. It pulls the dirt out while leaving behind a protective barrier.


To use, spread a liberal amount onto wood surface and allow to set in for 5 - 10 minutes. Buff off excess with a clean soft cloth/rag. Repeat once a week for cutting boards. Mixture can be warmed (if desired) in the microwave (remove metal lid first though) to help spread easier and to absorb into the wood better.


Comes packaged in a "wide mouth" glass canning jar.


Sizes & Costs
There are two sizes available, 8oz & 16oz

8oz - $9.00
16oz - $17.00



Purchasing
To purchase, shoot me a PM along with your Paypal email address & zip code (or country if outside the US) and I'll reply by sending you a Paypal invoice. 

USPS Priority shipping will be used as the carrier. 


Limited quantity available!


----------



## Dave Martell

PS - for those of you who have purchased this from us in the past, this batch is going to be a smoother easier to apply formulation _(like that fancy word, eh?)_. I've been tweaking the recipe over time and now have what I feel is a good blend going on that provides good protection while being easy to apply.


----------



## tripleq

For those of you who are curious about this stuff let me assure you that it works great, especially on handles. Unless you're a turtle or some other long-lived creature one jar will probably last you a lifetime too.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the vote of confidence Norm.


----------



## Dave Martell

There's only a couple of each size left at this point.


----------



## Dave Martell

All jars of boardwax have been sold so his sale is officially closed!

Thanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wonka1

Dang, just missed out.. 

How often do you put these jars up for sale? I'd definitely be interested in acquiring a 8oz jar! 



Thanks,


-Nick


----------



## Dave Martell

Wonka1 said:


> Dang, just missed out..
> 
> How often do you put these jars up for sale? I'd definitely be interested in acquiring a 8oz jar!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -Nick




About every other year.


----------



## Wonka1

DANG! Well, I'll save my $9 now, for when this becomes available in the year 2015. Lol


----------



## Dave Martell

Wonka1 said:


> DANG! Well, I'll save my $9 now, for when this becomes available in the year 2015. Lol




hahaha

I'll make some more sooner than later.


----------



## geezr

Used Dave's product on Boardsmith cherry board and Stefan's handle in the pic at left and they brightened up - kinda don't want to cut on the board :biggrin:
Waxed all cutting boards and a knife block. Old boards got a 2nd coat - all look great.
Also did 2 handles and sayas - 1 got darker and glossy the other stayed the same color but shinier.


----------



## Lucretia

Definitely need to start getting the pennies out of the sofa cushions to save up for next time!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'll make some more up either this weekend or early next week.


----------



## Amused

Nice. Will you be offering the Boardwax in the same 8 & 16 oz sizes?


----------



## Baby Huey

Can I pre-order 1 of the 16oz jars and 1 of the 8 oz jars if those are the sizes available?


----------



## Dave Martell

Amused said:


> Nice. Will you be offering the Boardwax in the same 8 & 16 oz sizes?




Yes sir, both sizes will be available.


----------



## Dave Martell

Baby Huey said:


> Can I pre-order 1 of the 16oz jars and 1 of the 8 oz jars if those are the sizes available?




Sure, please shoot me a PM with your Paypal email address and zip code and we'll get on it. 

Thanks


----------



## Baby Huey

Lol. Just got finished doing that before I saw your reply. Looking forward to trying it out. If it lasts as long as they say then I should be good for a little while..... hopefully.


----------



## Wonka1

Dangit! Just received some "board butter" from the BoardSMITH. I guess I'll have to place an order for some of this when it becomes available, and be done ordering "board wax" for the next 10 years.. lol



Dave, when this becomes available again, can you update this thread so I can get in touch with you? 


Thanks, and have a nice weekend.



-Nick


----------



## Dave Martell

Wonka1 said:


> Dangit! Just received some "board butter" from the BoardSMITH. I guess I'll have to place an order for some of this when it becomes available, and be done ordering "board wax" for the next 10 years.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, when this becomes available again, can you update this thread so I can get in touch with you?
> 
> 
> Thanks, and have a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> -Nick




Will do Nick

FYI - David BoardSMITH's board butter is the same stuff with a different consistency. His is a liquid where mine is a wax. David's butter soaks in quicker and I'm sure deeper where mine is a surface treatment.


----------



## Wonka1

Dave Martell said:


> Will do Nick
> 
> FYI - David BoardSMITH's board butter is the same stuff with a different consistency. His is a liquid where mine is a wax. David's butter soaks in quicker and I'm sure deeper where mine is a surface treatment.




Hmm.. so they can work in a synergistic way? Board butter for penetration say every 3-4 weeks, and your "wax" , say every 2 weeks or so? What do you think?


----------



## Dave Martell

Wonka1 said:


> Hmm.. so they can work in a synergistic way? Board butter for penetration say every 3-4 weeks, and your "wax" , say every 2 weeks or so? What do you think?




Well it's going to come off as me looking like a salesman on this one but I'll answer yes anyway since it might be a great way to go.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'll be making up a new batch tonight. Some are already accounted for but the remainder will be up for grabs. If you're interested please shoot me a Pm or email along with your email address & zip code and we'll get you an invoice sent out. 

Thanks for all the interest folks!

Dave


----------



## Fran Rendina

I love this stuff,,,,


----------



## Baby Huey

Got it in today. Some good stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell

Good to hear. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm making another batch of these today so if you're interested please see below...









Sizes & Costs
There are two sizes available, 8oz & 16oz

8oz - $9.00
16oz - $17.00



Purchasing
To purchase, shoot me a PM along with your Paypal email address & zip code (or country if outside the US) and I'll reply by sending you a Paypal invoice. 

USPS Priority shipping will be used as the carrier. 


Limited quantity available!


----------



## Dave Martell

OK, so I just finished making up the last batch I'll be doing for the foreseeable future. I already have orders leaving only 2 - 16ozrs but I have a bunch of 8ozrs. 

Thanks for all the interest on this folks. :thumbsup:


----------



## stereo.pete

So I have been up for nearly 36 hours and I read the thread title of this as broad axe... only if :viking:


----------



## wenus2

Applied this to a board and some wooden utensils today, great texture on this formulation. 
I think you've got the proportions figured out Dave. :thumbsup:
Not only is this a better product than my attempt, but the Mrs thanks you for sparing the mess in our kitchen this time


----------



## Dave Martell

wenus2 said:


> Applied this to a board and some wooden utensils today, great texture on this formulation.
> I think you've got the proportions figured out Dave. :thumbsup:
> Not only is this a better product than my attempt, but the Mrs thanks you for sparing the mess in our kitchen this time




My Mrs doesn't care for the mess either. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## GeneH

Whups! Got mine - Thanks Dave. Sorry I forgot. Now I have to read up how to use it... *sigh*


----------



## Dave Martell

GeneH said:


> Whups! Got mine - Thanks Dave. Sorry I forgot. Now I have to read up how to use it... *sigh*




_"To use, spread a liberal amount onto wood surface and allow to set in for 5 - 10 minutes. Buff off excess with a clean soft cloth/rag. Repeat once a week for cutting boards. Mixture can be warmed (if desired) in the microwave (remove metal lid first though) to help spread easier and to absorb into the wood better."_


Thank you Gene!


----------



## Lucretia

Also good when you're done with the knife handles to rub the excess on dry elbows and knees. If Dave started putting fragrance in it, you could buy it for your spouse then steal some for your knives.


----------



## Dave Martell

Lucretia said:


> Also good when you're done with the knife handles to rub the excess on dry elbows and knees. If Dave started putting fragrance in it, you could buy it for your spouse then steal some for your knives.




My wife asked me for some of this stuff scented so I made her a jar with peppermint oil added. She loves the stuff when her hands get chapped, she puts this stuff on, slips her hands into some fancy white cotton gloves, and hits the sack. Such decadence!


----------



## GeneH

Dave Martell said:


> My wife...puts this stuff on, slips her hands into some fancy...gloves, and hits the sack. Such decadence!



TMI.

Ok, I should NOT have posted that.


----------



## Dave Martell

I making up a big batch this weekend so I'll have extras for sale.  *Will ship next Mon 27th or Tues 28th*

I'm offering them here only _(not available in our store)_.


100% Pure Beeswax & Food Grade Mineral Oil Mix
This "cutting board & knife handle wax" is a custom blend of 100% pure beeswax (purchased from local Amish folks here in PA) and food grade mineral oil. It's made by us so we know exactly what's in the mix - no additives - just beeswax and mineral oil.











Uses
Wood cutting boards/butcher blocks, wood bowls, wooden utensils, knife blocks, wood knife racks, & knife handles. This wax works especially well on Japanese ho wood handles and sayas. It pulls the dirt out while leaving behind a protective barrier.


To use, spread a liberal amount onto wood surface and allow to set in for 5 - 10 minutes. Buff off excess with a clean soft cloth/rag. Repeat once a week for cutting boards. Mixture can be warmed (if desired) in the microwave (remove metal lid first though) to help spread easier and to absorb into the wood better.


Comes packaged in a "wide mouth" glass canning jar.


Sizes & Costs
There are two sizes available, 8oz & 16oz

8oz - $9.00
16oz - $17.00



Purchasing
To purchase, shoot me a PM along with your Paypal email address & zip code (or country if outside the US) and I'll reply by sending you a Paypal invoice. 

USPS Priority shipping will be used as the carrier.


Limited quantity available!


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Not to undercut future sales, but in general, this is roughly half wax half mineral oil? I have made a few small amounts for single days use on my stuff but have been thinking if trying larger amounts and wanted to see if anyone has certain suggestions or links to throw out there


----------



## steelcity

PM sent for small jar.


----------



## Dave Martell

Notaskinnychef said:


> Not to undercut future sales, but in general, this is roughly half wax half mineral oil? I have made a few small amounts for single days use on my stuff but have been thinking if trying larger amounts and wanted to see if anyone has certain suggestions or links to throw out there




It's more like 3/4 mineral oil to 1/4 wax


----------



## rogue108

I assume its $9.00 or $17.00 dollars PLUS shipping?


----------



## Dave Martell

rogue108 said:


> I assume its $9.00 or $17.00 dollars PLUS shipping?




Hi Andrew, that's correct.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Dave Martell said:


> It's more like 3/4 mineral oil to 1/4 wax



OK thanks, with shipping being so prohibitive to canada I will likely continue to make some on my own, altho buying it from you would likely be a lot easier 

what would be the shipping price (ballpark) for the larger jar to canada? Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

I oversold (the 8oz'ers) and need to make more (ran out of oil). I'll get the oil tomorrow and make them up tomorrow night. Sorry for the delay here guys.

All others (16oz'ers) are shipping out tomorrow morning.


----------



## rogue108

I am in no rush for mine. Take your time Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

All 8oz'rs will ship out tomorrow morning.

Thanks again everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Notaskinnychef

what did the shipping end up being for the 16 oz jars to canada? would like to know so I can get in next round depending on cost  Cheers


----------



## gavination

Any left by chance?


----------



## Dave Martell

gavination said:


> Any left by chance?



I've got some 8oz'ers still


----------



## PushCut

Are you planning to make another batch of board wax any time soon Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell

PushCut said:


> Are you planning to make another batch of board wax any time soon Dave?




Great timing! :cool2:

My own cutting board is looking way too dry and I can't find my old jar of boardwax so I'm going to be making some new stuff up any day now. I'll make some extras and post them for sale here. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## brianh

Good. I need some, too.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I would like to get in line as well ... sent you a PM.

Tom


----------



## 99Limited

You know, this stuff is pretty good for other purposes too. I'm just sayin' :excited:


----------



## Framingchisel

One for me.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm only going to able to offer the smaller 8oz size this time around. I have boxes of these jars on hand and no large ones at all and who knows who sells them around here so unfortunately that's the option for now, sorry. I'm going to get cooking on them either tonight or tomorrow. 

To purchase, shoot me a PM along with your Paypal email address & zip code (or country if outside the US) and I'll reply by sending you a Paypal invoice. 
_*Note - USPS Priority shipping will be used as the carrier._

*8oz - $9.00*


Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Matus

Dave - could you save one jar for me? I would 'pick' it up once the knife will be finished (the one that will be shipped your way tomorrow).


----------



## Dave Martell

Matus said:


> Dave - could you save one jar for me? I would 'pick' it up once the knife will be finished (the one that will be shipped your way tomorrow).




Yes sir, thanks


----------



## PushCut

Dave Martell said:


> Great timing! :cool2:
> 
> My own cutting board is looking way too dry and I can't find my old jar of boardwax so I'm going to be making some new stuff up any day now. I'll make some extras and post them for sale here. Thanks for bringing this up.



No problem Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

PushCut said:


> No problem Dave.




Your wax shipped out this afternoon, you should be getting a USPS tracking notification soon. 

Thanks again!


----------



## brianh

Mine should arrive on Monday, thanks, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Mine should arrive on Monday, thanks, Dave!




:word:


----------



## Dave Martell

I've still got about 1/2 dozen 8oz'ers available.


----------



## Framingchisel

Shipping for 2 to Montreal Canada?


----------



## Dave Martell

Framingchisel said:


> Shipping for 2 to Montreal Canada?




Super expensive! $32.85 USD


----------



## Framingchisel

Thanks Dave,
Sorry, not your fault, too much for me.
All the best with the new shop.


----------



## brianh

Great boardwax, nicely presented in a really nice jar. Get some, guys!


----------



## Dave Martell

Framingchisel said:


> Thanks Dave,
> Sorry, not your fault, too much for me.
> All the best with the new shop.




No problem I completely understand. 

Thanks for the well wishes on the shop.


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Great boardwax, nicely presented in a really nice jar. Get some, guys!




I'm glad that you like it Brian.


----------



## Mrmnms

I'll take 2 Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Mrmnms said:


> I'll take 2 Dave




Thanks Mike!


----------



## Dave Martell

100% Pure Beeswax & Food Grade Mineral Oil Mix
This "cutting board & knife handle wax" is a custom blend of 100% pure beeswax (purchased from local Amish folks here in PA) and food grade mineral oil. It's made by us so we know exactly what's in the mix - no additives - just beeswax and mineral oil.

Uses
Wood cutting boards/butcher blocks, wood bowls, wooden utensils, knife blocks, wood knife racks, & knife handles. This wax works especially well on Japanese ho wood handles and sayas. It pulls the dirt out while leaving behind a protective barrier.


To use, spread a liberal amount onto wood surface and allow to set in for 5 - 10 minutes. Buff off excess with a clean soft cloth/rag. Repeat once a week for cutting boards. Mixture can be warmed (if desired) in the microwave (remove metal lid first though) to help spread easier and to absorb into the wood better.


Comes packaged in a "wide mouth" glass canning jar.










I still have some of the 8oz jars available to go.

8oz - $9.00 (plus shipping)

Purchasing
To purchase, shoot me a PM along with your Paypal email address & zip code (or country if outside the US) and I'll reply by sending you a Paypal invoice. 

USPS Priority shipping will be used as the carrier.


----------

